# Various Male Mice- Missing tail tips- Bristol



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Contact/organisation details:
Mickelmarsh Mouse House, Bristol
http://mickelmarsh.webs.com
Preferred method of contact:
mickelmarsh-mice(at)hotmail(dot)co(dot)uk

Does the animal have rescue back up: Yes
Location: BS7, Bristol, Avon
Transport available: Fairly regular transport to Southampton and Exeter.

Species: FANCY MICE

These boys have had a terrible start to life but are still very loving. Please don't overlook them.
































As their markings are still coming through these photos are just to give an idea of colourings.

Number of animals: 1
Will the group be split: N/A
Sex: Male
Age(s): Unknown
Name(s): Klaus
Colours: Tri-coloured.
Neutered: No, we're hoping to have his done soon.
Reason for rehoming: Owners became overwhelmed
Temperament: Although nervous from his experience of life so far Klaus has improved rapidly from the mouse he was at arrival. He enjoys playtime and will definitely benefit from more one-to-one attention.
Medical problems: Old wounds. No further treatment should be required.
Other info: None.

Number of animals: 2
Will the group be split: No.
Sex: Male
Age(s): Born between Sep and Nov 2012
Name(s): Sundae and Neapolitan
Colours: Beige+White and Tri-coloured, markings are still coming through.
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Owners became overwhelmed
Temperament: Although nervous from their experience of life so far these lads have improved rapidly from the mice they were at arrival. They enjoy playtime and will definitely benefit from more one-to-one attention.
Medical problems: Old wounds, missing tail tips. No further treatment should be required.
Other info: Care should be taken when planning the cage layout, as their balance is slightly effected.

Number of animals: 2
Will the group be split: No.
Sex: Male
Age(s): Born between Sep and Nov 2012
Name(s): Choc-Ice and Fudge.
Colours: Tri-coloured, markings are still coming through.
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Owners became overwhelmed
Temperament: Although nervous from their experience of life so far these lads have improved rapidly from the mice they were at arrival. They enjoy playtime and will definitely benefit from more one-to-one attention.
Medical problems: Old wounds, missing tail tips. No further treatment should be required.
Other info: Care should be taken when planning the cage layout, as their balance is slightly effected.

Number of animals: 4
Will the group be split: No.
Sex: Male
Age(s): Born between Sep and Nov 2012
Name(s): Choc-Chip, Butterscotch, Rum and Raisin
Colours: Beige+White, Beige+White and Tri-coloured, markings are still coming through.
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Owners became overwhelmed
Temperament: Although nervous from their experience of life so far these lads have improved rapidly from the mice they were at arrival. They enjoy playtime and will definitely benefit from more one-to-one attention.
Medical problems: Old wounds, missing tail tips. No further treatment should be required.
Other info: Care should be taken when planning the cage layout, as their balance is slightly effected.

Number of animals: 4
Will the group be split: No.
Sex: Male
Age(s): Born between Sep and Nov 2012
Name(s): Magnum, Rocky (Road), Cornetto and (Mr) Whippy
Colours: Tri-coloured, markings are still coming through.
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Owners became overwhelmed
Temperament: Although nervous from their experience of life so far these lads have improved rapidly from the mice they were at arrival. They enjoy playtime and will definitely benefit from more one-to-one attention.
Medical problems: Old wounds, missing tail tips. No further treatment should be required.
Other info: Care should be taken when planning the cage layout, as their balance is slightly effected.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Choc-Chip, Butterscotch, Rum and Raisin have now found a home. 
Everyone else is still looking.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Neapolitan has sadly passed away. We are now in the process of reintroducing Sundae to his brothers, Choc-Ice and Fudge, in the hope that they can be homed as a trio.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Klaus
Sundae, Choc-Ice and Fudge
Magnum, Rocky (Road), Cornetto and (Mr) Whippy

Still waiting for homes.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Klaus is booked in for neutering Monday April 15th. It will be a further month before he can be introduced to another lone male mouse and six weeks before he can be introduced to female mice.

If you are able to offer him a home post-neuter please get in touch.

Sundae, Choc-Ice & Fudge and Magnum, Rocky (Road), Cornetto & (Mr) Whippy are also still waiting for homes.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Klaus developed an abscess just before his vets appointment so has not been neutered. He is recovering well and we'd love to see him reserved ready to go to a new home once he is back to full health.

Still waiting for homes:
Klaus
Sundae, Choc-Ice & Fudge
Magnum, Rocky (Road), Cornetto & (Mr) Whippy


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Klaus has been rehomed.
Magnum & Rocky are reserved.

Still waiting:
Fudge
Cornetto & Whippy
Sundae & Choc-Ice


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Magnum and Rocky have been rehomed. 

Still waiting:
Fudge
Cornetto & Whippy
Sundae & Choc-Ice


----------



## Cuteykat (Aug 11, 2013)

Aww these are lovely I have a doe same her mum ate her tail when she was a baby


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Still waiting for homes are:

Cornetto and Whippy (both entire)
Fudge and Sundae (Sundae is neutered. Fudge is not.)


----------

